
Amazon video broken - sjcsjc
https://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon%20video%20on%20demand?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx3EQAX98ED5WQ3&cdThread=Tx123J72FMPBIUA
======
sjcsjc
OP here. It forced me to log in then showed error 9068, which doesn't appear
on their error codes page.

However, there's a workaround as described in the forum comments in the linked
page. Use the search button (green triangle for PS3) and I could watch stuff
normally.

